# A Use for my meal plan!



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

So after two years of being the gluten free vegan on campus, I have finally found a use for my utterly useless meal plan:

Food for Beck! I don't know why it never occurred to me before. I never have eggs or cottage cheese or meat in my house, because I'm well, vegan. So it's expensive to buy a dozen eggs or a tub of cottage cheese to give Beck a teeny bit of something. But I can buy a single hardboiled egg off the salad bar, or a few spoonfuls or cottage cheese!

He's munching happily away at an egg white as I type


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea! I'm glad he is liking the treats!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha... sounds like you oughta refer to that as "my hedgehog's meal plan" instead of "my meal plan."


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Your allowed to have your hedgehog on campus?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great idea! And I love, love, love your signature picture. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Littlefootsmama said:


> Your allowed to have your hedgehog on campus?


*shifty eyes*
I admit nothing. I deny everything. There is no hog. Nothing to see here. Nope.

I do realize that a stealth hedgehog is not ideal. I really do, and I've had to deal with the problems involved with it. But it's not like I ran out and got a hedgehog just to say "hee hee, I have a sneaky cool pet". I had already had him for a year and a half, and I was not prepared to give him up when I went to school. It's not that hard to do if you coordinate it well. I have two of everyhing so I can move him around from home to school really easily, vets at both bases, and an extremely flexible hedgehog.

There are some things that aren't ideal, for sure. I know he deserves a bigger better cage, and less moving around probably. But he's got a girl that loves him a lot, and that's got to count for something. It's brought us very close together. It's not something that I would necessarily recommend, but I wouldn't change how I did it for the world.


----------

